
Information Architects promises to drop patents pending for Syntax Control - jxf
https://twitter.com/iA/status/416393539182796800
======
jameszhang
With just two tweets, DHH single-handedly convinced iA to drop the patents for
Syntax Control.

Well done.

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/416273904299040768](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/416273904299040768)

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/416274154682216448](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/416274154682216448)

